# Spray tip gaskets



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm organizing my sprayer box (the box with all the sprayer accessories) and started sorting my tips and those annoying gasket things that come with each tip. I look a little closer and notice... They're not the same! Obviously, they correspond to the tip size. Don't make fun of me... but I didn't realize this. Then I start thinking... I never change that thing unless it starts to leak. And some tips don't fit into the guard without a lot of effort...

How in the world am I supposed to keep these straight? Have a separate guard for each size tip? Can someone tell me how to tell which one of these goes to what size tip? The tiny hole one is obviously the LPFF so I'm good there. And I know the difference between the solvent and water based gaskets.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm laughing, not at you, but because I was going to post a very similar question. Recently I had a leaking issue when using a black RAC5 tip, and I'm sure it was the old seal (what I call the gasket). I never change them either, because I've had no problems until recently. Anyway, I also have a bunch of loose ones in a box, and although they are all the same diameter, I know that a FFLP tip requires a specific seal. I am not sure if the old FF tips require the same, or different seal, as the FFLP tips. I assume that the black spray tips require a third type of seal of their very own.

Looking at them, it is not real clear which is for which. So, short of purchasing new seals for the specific tips and housing (orange for the black tips, blue for the FF and FFLP tips, I also would love an answer.

Do the FF and FFLP tips that go in the blue housing use the same type of seal?

I'm sure the black RAC 5 tips that go into the orange housing use their own seal, I'm just wanting some input that will give me visual confirmation of the difference between seal types. I'm guessing the FFLP seals have a bigger opening in the black part, but I could have this wrong.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I should probably double check my terminology before post. I've always called them gaskets.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Never noticed mine to be different but I run titan/tritech tips. 

I'll have to take a closer look on Monday


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

It's called a metal saddle or metal seat. The rubber part is referred to as a gasket or seal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I always put each one I get in it’s own ziplock bag (snack size) along with the cardboard piece containing the tip type and size info. Not much help in your situation but in the future it will work to keep them identified as you buy them and then put them into a storage bin or wherever.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Check it out, next time, put your seat and gasket in and then never take it out until you replace the guard!! Once you have used the guard a few times and tightened it both pieces will fuse together so they should not come apart and really no need to clean them as it gets clean when you remove the guard, wire brush the front and swish it around in the water. Then when you clean the tip it is on the guard and the inside holes gets cleaned out. That's what I do, I only have a couple extra just in case, any new ones get tossed out with the packaging. I have never had a leak that was not fixed by making sure the guard was tight.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Check it out, next time, put your seat and gasket in and then never take it out until you replace the guard!! Once you have used the guard a few times and tightened it both pieces will fuse together so they should not come apart and really no need to clean them as it gets clean when you remove the guard, wire brush the front and swish it around in the water. Then when you clean the tip it is on the guard and the inside holes gets cleaned out. That's what I do, I only have a couple extra just in case, any new ones get tossed out with the packaging. I have never had a leak that was not fixed by making sure the guard was tight.


It has to be important or why would they differ with the size tip. I'm going to the bottom of this. I'm contacting my graco rep.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

AngieM said:


> It has to be important or why would they differ with the size tip. I'm going to the bottom of this. I'm contacting my graco rep.


You go Girl! Those bozos like me that are just getting into this spray thing are dying to know all these things we have no idea about and nobody to ask.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

AngieM said:


> It has to be important or why would they differ with the size tip. I'm going to the bottom of this. I'm contacting my graco rep.


It's all in the guard. If you have a graco guard, make sure the first tip you put in is a graco, then don't worry about it after that, as all tips are the same diameter, except RACX as you know. Each manufacturer has to slightly change the thickness of the seat and gasket and guard length to not infringe on each others patents. The only problems I have run into with guards are when you mix and match on an extension pole, some you really have to snug down with a wrench, even hand tight guards.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good to know Mike! Thanks! As of right now I've got 3 different guards. The one that came with the 395PC, the one that came with the Graco 20" extension wand which appears to be a RACIV, and whatever came with the 10" extension and I can't even remember who made that thing but they said it's compatible with Graco pumps.

So many bloody variables with these damn things. Glad to have you guys around to simplify things a bit.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I've never thought about it! I just know the racx is different. I've never swapped out a seal to change tips except recently to check out the new ff tips.
All the black tips will fit in all my other guards. Yellow, orange and I think I've got a couple reds floating around....no idea where they came from. Blue and green tips go with blue housing. Everything else doesnt.easy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm planning on using the fflp tips for everything, so I'd assume I'm gonna be using the RACX blue guards exclusively. Not sure if using the fflp tips for everything is a smart choice, but the lower pressure and less risk of overspray is comforting. I'm slowly gathering all the crap I'm gonna need to eventually use this thing. lol


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm planning on using the fflp tips for everything, so I'd assume I'm gonna be using the RACX blue guards exclusively. Not sure if using the fflp tips for everything is a smart choice, but the lower pressure and less risk of overspray is comforting. I'm slowly gathering all the crap I'm gonna need to eventually use this thing. lol


Lololol. You can just pick projects that you're gonna back brush and or back roll and steer clear of fine finish/trim smooth surfaces, etc for the first few jobs till ya get the hang of it. If you can shoot a spray can, you can shoot a gun. Pretty much the same idea only a bigger can. MUCH bigger.
Yes, stick with just the rac x system that came with your pump. Toss the other guards in your new spray tote or box or whatever you plan on putting together specifically for spraying. Once you figure out what you're doing, you'll venture into trying some other stuff. First things first, keep it simple. 517 will spray your standard latex int/ext paints and you can just play with the pressure on the pump to adjust. Personally, I run my 517's on my 395 at about 3/4 of the way to full for most products. I'd just stick to that for a minute then graduate to the next lesson.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I just got off the phone with a Graco tech support guy. And, yes folks, there are definitely differences in seats/seals depending upon the type spray tip used. He sent me the following photo:





The seal at the top left and the seat below it (bottom left) are for use in the blue spray guards and will work for FF and FFLP green spray tips.

The seal at top center and seat at bottom center are for use in the blue spray guards and work for blue spray tips.

The seal at top right and seat at bottom right are for use in the orange guards and will work for the black Rac5 spray tips.

So........some of us have these all mixed up in a box, and hopefully this picture will help you to figure out how to put humpty dumpty back together again.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Spit. I've got a box full of em! I'm never gonna get em all sorted...lol. Ty for the pic. I can now save it and use it as a reference later when I'm questioning it...lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Why do the MFG’s have to make life so difficult by using different gaskets and seats??? I’ve yet to run into an issue with all the various Graco tip and housing combos, but I’m sure it’ll happen at some point.

I’m still using up my stockpile of Graco tips I’ve acquired, but I’m slowly replacing everything with TriTech tips. They only mfg one housing and I think the gasket and seats are the same for their standard and fine finish tips. 

Carrying all the Graco housing was annoying, plus I think the TriTech tips atomize better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

SemiproJohn said:


> I just got off the phone with a Graco tech support guy. And, yes folks, there are definitely differences in seats/seals depending upon the type spray tip used. He sent me the following photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eureka! Thanks for research! Now my question is, what difference does it make? Am I wearing my FF tips out faster by using a Latex seat and seal?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> I just got off the phone with a Graco tech support guy. And, yes folks, there are definitely differences in seats/seals depending upon the type spray tip used. He sent me the following photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I don't know why I didn't know that the new FFLP tips had a new seat with a smaller hole. Dang it made such a huge difference today spraying garage doors. I used a 311, although it took a little longer really no overspray floating around. The FFLP tips will spray fine through the regular seat but you will need to up the pressure more so then with the designed one.


----------

